# Best Breed All Rounder



## zam (5 January 2009)

Hi,
I was wondering people's personal expereince on their best breed/type of horse for an allrounder. By all rounder i mean a horse capable of novice and above dressage, able to jump confidently and also hack out calmly and confidentantly. So I guess everyone's ideal all-rounder. 
I have ridden and owned TBs and TBxs all my riding life(im 31) and am considering the next horse to purchase in my life and perhaps starting to think that I may venture down the WB route. A TB can be hard work out hacking sometimes with their eye's on stilts, blood pumping and ready to spook. Sometimes it feels like im babysitting all the time. Perhaps id like something a little more laid back now. I would be interested in peoples opinions on this matter. 
I really love dressage but would also love to try some low level eventing too. I also adore hacking and being able to relax with my horse. I love my curent TB but she can be a little highly strung! I wont sell her but now looking for another one  too.
Love to  hear your opnions.


----------



## Passtheshampoo (5 January 2009)

How about an Irish Draught or ISH. They have the sensible head but are generally forward going and quite capable of competing in all 3 disciplines (look for the jumping bloodlines). I used to ride TBs in my younger days but found as you get older you want something a bit more sane. I have since bred 2 purebred fillies and wouldn't have any other breed now. Have a look at the IDHSGB.com website this will give you an idea of what these horses are capable of. Happy horse hunting.


----------



## kerilli (5 January 2009)

ID x TB definitely. i've found them far far less spooky than wbs. really lovely generous horses with their brain almost always wanting to help you out, not having a different idea every time!


----------



## EQUISCENE (5 January 2009)

I am with the ISH brigade, having just brought one a few months ago with identical requirements to those you have outlined in your post!


----------



## tikino (5 January 2009)

how about clydesdale x th/wb i have 3 i xwb 2 x th and they have all be fab horses and very talented and done a bit of everything


----------



## anthony79 (5 January 2009)

Irish Draught or ID x any time.  They will generally look after you and put things to rights.  I have a WB that is a nightmare unless you instruct him what to do - also he doesn't believe in hacking, too boring.  ID x have a great interest in life and usually wonderful horses to hack out.  Very safe.


----------



## SnowandSunshine (5 January 2009)

Another vote for ID here.  My ID mare has hunted, team chased, dressage, side saddle, all RC stuff and hoping to break her to drive this summer.  I would happily put a beginner or a child on her yet she is still a lively, fun hack for someone more experienced. She is 21 now and only had 2 injuries since she was 5, still going strong!


----------



## CrazyMare (5 January 2009)

ISH (IDxTB) or ISHxWB I know a few very sensible but capeable sorts of that breeding.


----------



## Ladyfresha1 (5 January 2009)

A welsh D. I love them! 

I've had my gelding for nearly 10 years. He took me from unaff jumping to jumping JA tracks, now jumps as a horse. He wins open XC and team chases, he has pony raced. He has also shown and done well in dressage. He also enjoys the off 4 hour hack around the countryside. As far as ponies go they are the ultimate! And you can get bigger ones these days. 

He has never (so far!) been lame, sick or sorry. He is cheap to feed as he only needs to look at grass to keep his condition. He is 16 and doesn't look a day over 6. His feet are hard as nails so he doesn't have to wear shoes. My children (should I have any) will ride welsh ponies.

As for horses I have no idea. I have Selle Francais, a dutch bred and a thoroughbred and none of them could be classed as allrounders - they are all bonkers!


----------



## Ziggy_ (5 January 2009)

I was going to say IDxTB too. Lovely horses in general


----------



## badgerdog (5 January 2009)

TB X ID are lovely but the best horse I ever had who could do everything and was also good for hacking was 7/8 TB (I don't know what his other 1/8 was!) - he's the one in my siggy.
I then got a warmblood and although a nice temperament found him disappointingly slow in comparison and wasn't very quick thinking.  He jumped everything in sight but he was a bit laboured cross country.  I would choose a TBX over a warmblood any day but that's just from what I've experienced.


----------



## Tiffany (5 January 2009)

I used to have a gorgeous little TB mare who was fun and fast although sensible, I also had a lightweight cob mare who was a bit lazy and certaibly stubborn although she could do anything. Now I've got an RID mare who was very insecure as a youngster but is now a superstar.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She competes in novice dressage, showing and she's got a good jump in her but I'm a coward so don't jump and she's good hacking out. She's got plenty of energy, loves to please and could live off fresh air and to top it all  she's a people horse  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I don't think it's just about the breed, it's also about how they have been handled and educated. Good luck with your search


----------



## trendybraincell (5 January 2009)

Welsh D's all the way...they are the ultimate all rounders!! You really can't go wrong with a good native


----------



## zam (6 January 2009)

This is all wonderful advice, thankyou. It has opened my eyes up to look at the Irish draught crossbreeds, which for some stupid reason of mine I was put off becuause of the word draught implying a heavy horse. Isnt it silly how one can get things fixated in the mind for no real reason? I will have a lookat the ID and ISH types for sure. I think the first post response was correct too-as you get older you possibly worry more about your own safety and woudl liek somehting to look after you too sometimes. I never used to think of my own safety when i was riding as a teenager but now i do, but i do stil want to have lots of fun and jump and gallop! I think the welsh ds are so beautful to look at, just a little concerned at 5ft8 i am a little big for them. I always wondered what it meant when it said 7/8 TB. Any ideas? Why 7/8ths? Im going to go look on the net now at some of the types suggested in the posts above for sale. One breed that I found was in demand a while back was cleveland bay bloodlines. A few people up north in UK have commented in the past how good these are as all rounders and good fun horses too. Never see any for sale. Thanks again all. Any more opinions gratefully received.


----------



## Theresa_F (6 January 2009)

I love the gypsy cob - they can put their hoof to anything - my last mare did well at local dressage and jumped happily up to 3', which was enough for me.  My new lad is set on the same track.  Though only 4, he safely took my very novice cousin in the school, cantering round like a pro and then out on a gentle hack.  I personally prefer the slightly taller and lighter built ones - ie 15 hands plus.  My current chap has a very small amount of TB in him which makes him perfect for what I want.

I had TBs for years, but as I got older, I wanted something fun, fairly fast, not a plod but sensible and safe that I could do a bit of everything for competing, and then go out on a hack on a long rein totally relaxed, and be able to let my small cousins and nieces ride them.

They are also excellent when put to a TB - you normally get an excellent all round horse that does everything but does not have all the health problems some TBs have.

Also as said, Welsh Ds and ID x TBs are excellent - though do be a little careful as the ID x TB I have known are either total saints or huge fire brands which were more challenging than pure TBs.


----------



## silverstar (6 January 2009)

I like IDxTB's, they're good allrounders but they're not novice rides, my last horse wasn't a novice ride but he'd jump anything and had a huge jump. Could be a little so and so at comps tho &amp; would try it on, he was no saint but at comps would really try. Having said that he was really laid back, you could do anything with him. The only thing is you won't get one cheap because they are sort after. I actually prefer the fact that their middleweights too but on my current budget am looking at TB's.


----------



## Orangehorse (7 January 2009)

I was in the same boat, and bought a Morgan.  Not the fastest horse in the world, but he is very willing to tackle anything - showing, trec, etc. and doesn't get upset by anything - although he is bored by dressage!  Having spent my life on fizzy TBs that woud hardly stay in the arena it took a bit of getting used to have one go "Dressssage - boring".  I have been advised to stop doing prelim and go higher to get him motivated, as he is good at home, so that is a plan.


----------



## Saracen (7 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I was in the same boat, and bought a Morgan.  Not the fastest horse in the world, but he is very willing to tackle anything - showing, trec, etc. and doesn't get upset by anything - although he is bored by dressage!  Having spent my life on fizzy TBs that woud hardly stay in the arena it took a bit of getting used to have one go "Dressssage - boring".  I have been advised to stop doing prelim and go higher to get him motivated, as he is good at home, so that is a plan. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Funny I was just going to say the same!!  We have a Morgan who rides English, Western and drives.  Easy to keep, lives out all year round and virtually lives on fresh air.  Very intelligent breed and they just love to learn


----------



## Orangehorse (7 January 2009)

Hi Saracen.  I would like to ask you a question, as I see yours does English and Western.  I would really like to try western with mine, but how does this work practically?  Do you do both disciplines one one day, or do you need a few days practice at one first?  For instance if you went to a show would you do a Hunter Pleasure class and then do a Western, or is this asking too much?

ATM if I am doing a certain competition at the weekend - dressage or showing for instance - I generally practice for a bit during the week just to remind the horse of the differences - parking out for showing, standing square for dressage for instance.


----------



## JoBo (7 January 2009)

It has to be a good old (ok youngish) but not too heavy Gypsy cob IMO!


----------



## tabithakat64 (7 January 2009)

Native ponies, Gypsy Cobs, ID crosses are all usually pretty good all-round types.


----------



## michaelj (7 January 2009)

Get a sec. D!





I love 'em!


----------



## chestnut cob (7 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
ID x TB definitely. i've found them far far less spooky than wbs. really lovely generous horses with their brain almost always wanting to help you out, not having a different idea every time! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I second that!!  New boy is an IDxTB and I am converted!  He can be spooky out hacking but the worst he'll do is skip sideways or snort, would never do anything nasty.

I like WelshxTB too but wouldn't have another full Welsh


----------



## Hollycat (7 January 2009)

The world is your oyster really!  At this time you'll get a great bargain no matter what breed/type you look at.  I agree with the poster that says its more about the individual horse and its upbringing.  I love warmbloods, and a KWPN, hanoverian, holstein etc would be suitable but DON'T get one bred and brought up in Germany or Holland as they would have to be 'taught' to even be turned out never mind be a reliable, quite hack. This is down to upbringing however and anything bred in the UK and given a normal life should suit your requirements.  I have also had irish draughts &amp; ID x TB and I had a fantastic time with them and they would also suit you.  Its just a matter of looking around and finding the right horse to fall in love with


----------



## lannerch (7 January 2009)

another vote for the id/ it but be careful some of them can be sharp!


----------



## Archie07 (8 January 2009)

You can't beat a good native IMO! NF's are super but then I'm totally biased! If I were to have a larger breed it would be a TBxNF or an IDXTB.


----------



## LindaW (8 January 2009)

IDxTb's can be lovely, I like them, but I'd personally stick with the TB's that you are used to and just look for one that's not so 'hot'.

Plenty of laid back ones around.


----------

